# Thought this was cool



## James (Nov 19, 2014)

This was on the front page of imgur yesterday. Semi on topic


----------



## HHH Knives (Nov 19, 2014)

Awesome!!!  

We did a smelt like this at my hammer in last year. Then we combined the iron with some meteorite and made a damascus blade. Dang it.. That reminds me how much I missed not having one this year. 

Anyways., Great bunch of images. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mkriggen (Nov 20, 2014)

And that is what I would call 'keeping it real':viking:

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## 99Limited (Nov 20, 2014)

Seeing all the steps necessary to get the final results. It makes me wonder how long it took people to figure out this process in the first place.


----------



## Matus (Nov 20, 2014)

Seriously cool - thanks for sharing. Any idea what kind of carbon content the final steel has?

And really nice looking blade too.


----------



## daveb (Nov 20, 2014)

Women in camo.... I'm wondering if she duck hunts:cool2:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 20, 2014)

daveb said:


> Women in camo.... I'm wondering if she duck hunts:cool2:



I'm pretty sure that's a dude Dave!


----------



## daveb (Nov 20, 2014)

Front of the boat. Ponytail. Beard??? Uh oh.... Know any moderators could help a brother out?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 20, 2014)

Hahaha!


----------



## mkriggen (Nov 20, 2014)

It's alright Dave, we're cool with it. We all still think you're fabulous!


----------



## Burl Source (Nov 20, 2014)

daveb said:


> Front of the boat. Ponytail. Beard??? Uh oh.... Know any moderators could help a brother out?



Dave, You need to get out in public a little more often.
When I moved to Oregon everyone thought I was a tourist until I let my hair grow.
Now they think I am just another old fart with a ponytail.


----------



## bear1889 (Nov 21, 2014)

daveb said:


> Front of the boat. Ponytail. Beard??? Uh oh.... Know any moderators could help a brother out?



I am curious just what kind of women do you have down in Tampa??


----------



## 99Limited (Nov 22, 2014)

bear1889 said:


> I am curious just what kind of women do you have down in Tampa??



I heard they look like Warren Sapp with a Cuban accent. irate1:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 22, 2014)

I found this


----------



## daveb (Nov 22, 2014)

Hey now, Lynne Austin started here....


----------

